# not pregnant? how long before i give it up?



## justin (Jul 29, 2011)

i recently breed my 2 does to an older buck and 2 weeks after they both pulled a little hair. around the 30 day mark one of them built a nest but the other one didnt. they are now a week and a half overdue and nothing has changed. im sure the one with out the nest isnt pregnant but would the other one build a nice if she wasnt? they both excepted the buck but he is older so i wasnt shure if they would take. i dont want to remove the nest that the one built and then have babbys the nest day. any advise?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

Rabbits love to fake a pregnancy. It is very common for them to build a nest even if they aren't pregnant.


----------



## dewey (Jul 29, 2011)

Hair pulling 2 weeks after breeding can be a pretty good sign it's a FP.  Some might go as long as 35 days or so, but not 40 days like it sounds like it's been for yours.  The heat might have been the trouble with the buck.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

I have to agree with dewey.  I've read that the heat could possibly make a buck sterile and that once it starts to cool down, then the buck will start producing sperm again.   That's why many breeders breed in early spring and early fall because of the heat.  Plus I've read that if you breed in the summer heat, that kits can come out with longer ears?  If heat can change a crocodile's egg from females to males, then it could affect the buck and the kits.   Don't be so hard on your doe.  Or your buck for that matter.  Heat does crazy things.  

I saw a croc special on Animal Planet.  Thanks Steve Irwin for that bit of info.  What a loss that was.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jul 29, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> Hair pulling 2 weeks after breeding can be a pretty good sign it's a FP.  Some might go as long as 35 days or so, but not 40 days like it sounds like it's been for yours.  The heat might have been the trouble with the buck.


X2.  Breeding rabbits in the Florida heat (where I am) is pretty much a deal-breaker unless you can keep them cooled down.


----------

